# Sportdog



## Guest (Mar 19, 2006)

I am looking into getting an E-Collar for my dog and I am new at this. I was looking at the sportdog brand due to the price range and I have not seen a complaint on them yet. I like the SD-2000 but it looks as if the reciever is bulky. Does anyone have any experience with this particular collar. Sportdog will be coming out with a new collar which has a little less range in May called the SD-800 which I like and the reciever is not bulky like the 2000. The only thing is that by May my pup will be 7 months and I was hoping to have her ready to take hunting a little next season and people say you can start collar conditioning and force fething in 6 months. I have a female and I don't know how big she will get and I don't want the collar to be to bulky so I was just curious what you guys think I should do. I don't want to buy another collar for along time....so what should I do???


----------



## Kirk D (Apr 3, 2005)

Avery:

I had my SD 2000 stolen and didnt hesitate to buy another one. You are right, The collar is a little on the bulky side but the unit is very versatile and user friendly. Customer service is second to none. Something goes wrong, a new unit will be on your door step in a day or two.

You know right when you buy it a new unit will come out. If this happens, im sure SD will work with you on trading for a smaller collar unit.

Kirk


----------



## Tommy L. Fairchild (Jul 21, 2003)

Need input from pelple that use SDpro2400 (+'S & -'S). THEY ARE HOTTER THAN TRITRONICS??? Any input?


Thanks in advance.
Tommy


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I use the sportdog 2400 as my normal day in day out training collar. You have to get the hot collar from Sportdog boy. On momentary it's not as hot as a tritronics 500. On continuous it gets close to as hot as a 500 on the 6. My dogs don't need the maximum heat so it's a good collar for me.

I like the fact they all work with each other. I have two 2400 transmitters and an 1800 transmitter. They all can talk to my 5 collars. When I loose something I'm still in business.


----------



## Digger Dan (Apr 16, 2004)

I also have the 2400 and am very happy with it. I rarely go over level 3
and use the tone feature alot with good results.
Another plus is the easy one handed operation and just right size of the transmitter.


----------

